# Koigewicht und Teichrechner



## Geisy (15. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab nun mal aus den Regeln die mir zugetragen wurden oder die ich gefunden habe einen Koigewicht und Teichrechner erstellt.
Probiert das mal aus und meldet euch bei Verbesserungen oder Fehlern und wenn ihr einen Teich habt, der mit dem berechneten Flow nicht läuft.

http://www.airliftsieve.de/Rechner1.php

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Danke Zacky für deine Unterstützung


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Koigewicht und Teichrechner*

läuft


----------



## Geisy (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Hier hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Rückmeldungen, paßt die Umwälzrate so bei euch?
Aus einem anderen Forum kam mehrere Meldungen das mein Rechner bei der Umwälzrate deutlich zu hoch ist.
Im nächsten Forum war es genau andersrum.

Es ist schwierig alles auf einen Nenner zu bringen bei der Umwälzrate.
Meint ihr ich sollte sowas noch berücksichtigen/abfragen?

Gründe die die Umwälzrate senken:
-5% Koipool mit senkrechten Wänden
-10% sehr guter Vorfilter kleiner 100µm
-10% sehr wenig Schmutzeintrag durch Umgebung
-10% gute Kreisströmung, keine Gammelecken, Fische können nichts aufwirbeln

Gründe die die Umwälzrate erhöhen:
+5% schlechter Vorfilter größer 300µm
+10% viel Schmutzeintrag durch Umgebung (Pflanzenteile, Erde etc.)
+??% zu hoher Fischbestand, größer 4Kg/m³

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,  
erstmal Danke für das festhalten der Tabelle. 
Was mich nur gestört hat, ist das man wenn das oben berechnete nach unten übertragen wird und dort weitergerechnet wird, das dann die Werte oben in der Tabelle gelehrt werden und man dadurch nicht mit den Werten spielen kann um für sich die optimale Fisch / Futter / Umwälzung zu finden.

LG Rene


----------



## koimen (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Norbert

Tolle Sache. Hab es auch gerade getestet.....das von Rene bereits gesagt habe ich so umgangen, dass ich einfach den Rechner pro Koi (zb. 4 a cirka 65cm) benützt hatte. Dann einfach nochmals Dein Rechner neu gestartet.....usw. kam bei 1% Futter auf ca.550Gr. bei 22° 

Gibt doch einen guten Ansatz mit allen weiteren Komponenten die man beachten muss, .
Gruss Kari

PS. Befasse mich auch lieber mit solchen "positiven" Dingen beim Hobbie.........als das vorher  in einen anderen Thread


----------



## Geisy (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab nun mal den Rechner geändert, so das die Werte stehen bleiben bzw. in den anderen Rechner übernommen werden.
Ich hoffe das ist das was ihr meintet.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## koimen (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Norbert 

Funktioniert doch Super. Habe nacheinander (zb. 4 a cirka 65cm/laichansatz) dann (zb 4 a cirka 55cm/normale Form) usw. eingegeben....bis am Schluss bei 14 Koi war = ungefähres Gesamtgewicht, dann beim Teichrechner die gewünschten Werte angepasst und  (sonst wie geschrieben Wert 0 eintippen, wenn kein Gesamtgewicht gewünscht)
Bin immer beeindruckt wer so was erstellen kann.......mein jüngster Sohn wird sich auch in dieser Branche entwickeln 

Gruss kari


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
der Rechner sieht gut aus, und die Ergebnisse erscheinen mir plausibel. Wenn Du was verbessern willst, dann leg' einer Teichgröße eine gewisse Mindest-Umwälzrate zugrunde. Erst ein erhöhter Fischbesatz ändert dann die Rate bemerkenswert. Für eine weitere Verbesserung eines solchen Rechners wird es schwierig, da muss man schon Teich (Profil, Bepflanzung) und Filter (was hat er zu tun?) insgesamt betrachten. Statt Zahlen kann man vielleicht eher zwei, drei Piktogramme zur Wahl (unbepflanzt, wenig Pflanzen, ...). Hinsichtlich Filtertechnik würde ich keine Auswahl vorsehen, da muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Einen besonderen "Clou" hätte der Rechner, wenn er nur "sinnvoll gerundete" Werte ausspucken würde (z. B. die angebotenen Pumpenleistungen, nach entsprechendem Aufrunden).


----------



## Geisy (27. Feb. 2014)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wenn Du was verbessern willst, dann leg' einer Teichgröße eine gewisse Mindest-Umwälzrate zugrunde. Erst ein erhöhter Fischbesatz ändert dann die Rate bemerkenswert.



Hallo Rolf

Da es Teiche gibt die ohne Fische auch ohne Umwälzung aus kommen, denke ich das die Umwälzung nur vom Fischbestand abhänigig ist.

Die sinnvoll gerundeten Werte hab ich in den Rechner eingefügt.
www.airliftsieve.de/Rechner1.php

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (7. März 2014)

Hallo

Nach einigen Hinweisen über eine zu hohe Pumpleistung bei einer bestimmten konstellation, 
hab ich mir die Formel noch mal angeschaut und einen Fehler festgestellt der nun behoben ist.

www.airliftsieve.de/Rechner1.php

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Tommy56479 (7. März 2014)

Hallo erst einmal von mir der einfachste Rechner ist immernoch  5000 Leiter Wasser pro Koi oder wächst euer Teich mit den Fischen. Wer das beherzigt muss nich großartig rumrechnen. Alles darüber ist noch besser, um so größer der Teich um so besser. Liebe Grüße aus dem Westerwald


----------



## Geisy (8. März 2014)

und wieviel Umwälzung machst du pro Koi?


----------



## Tommy56479 (9. März 2014)

Umso größer das Wasservolumen ist desto weniger umwälzungen brauche ich. Liegt der Teich voll in der Sonne, oder ist er halb schattig, wie viel füttere ich. Das ist doch von Teich zu Teich immer unterschiedlich. Welchen Filter habe ich und so weiter.


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2014)

Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Umso größer das Wasservolumen ist desto weniger umwälzungen brauche ich.


Hallo Tommy,

das würde heißen wenn ich einen Koi mit 80cm  bei 10.000 Liter habe, brauch ich weniger Umwälzung, als bei 3 Koi mit je 80cm in 20.000 Litern? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

LG René


----------



## Tommy56479 (9. März 2014)

Das hat auch was zu tun mit der Wassertiefe, welche und wieviele Pflanzen, liegt der Teich in der Sonne welches Futter verwendet man usw. Die Umrechnung kannste auf einen Teich anwenden, aber nicht auf jeden.


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2014)

Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Das hat auch was zu tun mit der Wassertiefe, welche und wieviele Pflanzen, liegt der Teich in der Sonne welches Futter verwendet man usw. Die Umrechnung kannste auf einen Teich anwenden, aber nicht auf jeden.



Das streitet keiner ab und wird auch zT mit berechnet, bei der Angabe der Futtermengen.
Und irgend wo muß man ja mit einer Grundberechnung anfangen, Alle weiteren Faktoren sind dann individuell mit ein zu beziehen. Aber:



Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Umso größer das Wasservolumen ist desto weniger umwälzungen brauche ich.



das haut nicht hin, siehe oben:



troll20 schrieb:


> das würde heißen wenn ich einen Koi mit 80cm bei 10.000 Liter habe, brauch ich weniger Umwälzung, als bei 3 Koi mit je 80cm in 20.000 Litern? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.




LG René


----------



## Geisy (9. März 2014)

Hallo Thommy

Beispiel:
Runder Teich in Trichterform mit 40Kubik und 2m tief.
Ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer am Trommelfilter
Laut deiner Vorgabe sind dann 8Koi drin 
Er liegt in voller Sonne und ist ein wenig bepflanzt und die Koi bekommen gutes Futter.

Auf welche Umwälzrate kommst du?
Schön wäre auch wenn du erklären könntest wie du dahin kommst.


----------



## Tommy56479 (10. März 2014)

Wie gesagt ich errechne mir nicht die Umwälzung. Ich schau in das Wasser und beschleunige oder Drossel den Durchfluss, je nach verschmutzungsgrad. Denn der ist im Frühjahr anders als im Sommer und im Sommer anders als im Herbst. Ihr könnt ja rechnen ich Handel. Wenn ich einen Filter habe der Den Durchfluss nicht schafft kann ich rechnen soviel wie ich will, an den meisten Teichen stehen sowieso zu kleine Filter.


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2014)

Ein Fischteich ist keine mathematische Konstante


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2014)

Hi.

Falls ihr die vorangegangenen bzw. ursprünglichen Beiträge zu diesem Rechner gelesen habt, dann werdet ihr wissen, worum es uns eigentlich mit dem Formelrechner für die Umwälzleistung gegangen ist. Das Problem für uns alle ist, und da nehme ich euch Beide auf jeden Fall mit rein, anderen Neuteichbesitzern bzw. denen die es werden wollen, sinnvolle und vor allem nachvollziehbare Ratschläge zu geben, was sie machen können oder lassen sollten.

Immer wieder tauchen die gleichen Fragen auf, Wieviel Pumpenleistung brauche ich? Wie groß muss mein Filter sein? ...und so weiter... In diesem Fall kommen häufig die gleichen Antworten, die aber nicht immer einfach erklärbar sind, nur weil sie auf Erfahrungen beruhen.

Es sind Antworten, wie z.Bsp. - das Teichvolumen muss alle Stunde durch den Filter - der Nächste sagt wieder, - das Volumen muss alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter - und dann kommen pauschale Aussagen dazu, wie - der Teich darf/kann mit max. x Koi besetzt werden, weil es heißt - für den 1.Koi sind 10tsd und für jeden weiteren Koi 1tsd Liter Volumen zu veranschlagen, bezüglich des Besatzes kenne ich jetzt mittlerweile 4 verschiedene Pauschalaussagen. 

Wenn ich euch jetzt konkret fragen darf, welche Ratschläge ihr geben könnt, um es den Neuling einfacher zu machen, was würdet ihr konkret antworten!?

Welche Beobachtungen kann ich als Laie, ohne jede Erfahrung, machen - um nach welchen Kriterien meine Pumpenleistung im Frühjahr, Sommer oder Herbst zu ändern!? Wo nach sollte ich jetzt entscheiden, gibt es da Bezugspunkte? - nur weil Wasser leicht grün ist, ist es nicht schlechter - ich kann nur keine Fische sehen, aber die Fische fühlen sich evtl. richtig wohl in der trüben Suppe.

Das ein Teich keine mathematische Konstante sein kann, ist sicherlich richtig, aber dennoch werden den Teichneulingen rechnerische Angaben für die Filterleistung um die Ohren gehauen. Die Angaben sollten doch dann nachvollziehbar sein, oder nicht!?

Was ist es denn ein ausreichend dimensionierter Filter? Wo nach berücksichtige ich die Größe oder Menge des Filtermateriales? Es ist nicht immer gut, nur Masse an Filter zu haben, sondern entscheidender ist doch wohl Klasse. Wir hatten auch Formelberechnungen in diesen Tabellen drin, welche eine Mind.-Filtergröße und eine Veweilzeit vorgesehen hatten. Und diese ganzen Formelberechnungen beruhten auf den vielen verschiedenen Angaben die im Netz kursieren. Man ist allerdings zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass diese Angaben nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind und sind daher nicht mehr berücksichtigt worden.

Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn hier nicht nur alles schlecht geredet wird, sondern nachvollziehbare und verwertbare Antworten, Gedanken und Anregungen gemacht würden, um eben als Forum genau diese - doch für den Teich lebenswichtigen - Faktoren, dem Neuling mitzugeben. Ob der Neuling diese Hinweise annimmt, ist seine Entscheidung. Das es keine abschließend Aussage sein kann, sollte auch Jedem klar sein, aber eine etwaige Richtung kann es sein - wenn man den landläufigen Aussagen so folgen kann. Hier ist das Ganze nur in eine nachvollziehbare Berechnung verpackt und keine Aussage ohne echten Inhalt.


----------



## Schnupsi (10. März 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

die Frage ist extrem einfach zu beantworten:

Wenn Du Dir einen Koiteich bauen lässt und es zu Schwierigkeiten kommt, wird im Streitfall das Gericht einen Sachverständiger bestellen.

Und der wird sagen: ein Koiteich entspricht dem Stand der Technik, wenn er einmal pro Stunde komplett umgewälzt wird.

Ein Gartenteich dagegen ist eine andere Baustelle.

Gruß,
Schnupsi


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2014)

Schnupsi schrieb:


> wird im Streitfall das Gericht einen Sachverständiger bestellen.



Fragt sich nur wer den Sachverständigen zu diesem gemacht hat, Stromlieferant, Pumpenhersteller .........



Schnupsi schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir einen Koiteich bauen lässt



Und was ist wenn ich den selber bau, wie wohl die meisten 




Schnupsi schrieb:


> Und der wird sagen: ein Koiteich entspricht dem Stand der Technik, wenn er einmal pro Stunde komplett umgewälzt wird.



Dann klären wir doch erstmal den Stand der Technik, und das bitte nicht mit schönen Texten aus Werbezetteln und Katalogen. In welcher wissenschaftlichen Abhandlung oder anders hinterlegten und Nachweisbar belegbaren Versuchen wurde dies ermittelt.

Hier wird anscheinend lieber gemotzt als mit tatsächlichen Fakten für Klärung gesorgt.
Schade eigentlich. Aber nachplappern von irgend welchem gedöns kann jeder.

LG René


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2014)

Hallo Schnupsi. 

Auf welche Frage bezieht sich deine Antwort jetzt? Ich komme gerade nicht hinterher!?

Wie kommt der Sachverständige denn zu der Annahme bzw. zur fest geschriebenen Aussage, dass 1 x Stunde das Volumen durch den Filter muss und dies der einzige festgeschriebene Stand der Technik ist!? Wenn das vor Gericht bestand hat, muss es doch irgendwie festgeschrieben und reglementiert sein, oder!?

Also wenn dem so sei, dann dürfte ja niemand was anderes sagen.


----------



## Schnupsi (10. März 2014)

Genau so ist es. 

Gruss,
Schnupsi


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Also wenn dem so sei, dann dürfte ja niemand was anderes sagen.



Hallo Schnupsi.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass sich deine letzte Antwort auf diesen Satz bezieht?

Wenn ja, dann werde ich jetzt lieber nix und niemanden mehr etwas raten.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann werde ich jetzt lieber nix und niemanden mehr etwas raten.


Dann könnt man gleich dieses Forum abschließen.


----------



## koimen (10. März 2014)

Hallo alle....

Ich finde diesen Rechner nach wie vor toll von Norbert.
Er ist ja sicher nicht abschliessend für jeden Koitechbesitzer als "so wird nun gefüttert" gedacht.
Aber als  Vergleich mit den sonst einschlägig bekannten Fachbüchern ist es doch ein interessanter Quervergleich. Ist doch toll wenn sich ein mathematisch begabter sich der Sache annimmt und mal einen Fütterungsrechner programmiert.

Es ist wirklich schade wie immer gleich an allem der Fehler gesucht wird oder "Polizist" gespielt wird. Ich würde manchmal gerne von (niemand soll sich betroffen fühlen) betreffenden Personen auch die Teiche (Bilder von allem) sehen. Vielfach sind diese gar nicht im Besitz einens Koi_Teiches (ob nun natürliche Bauweise oder als Koi_Pool) ....aber ja egal.

Schlussendlich muss jeder kompetente Koiteichbesitzer sein Teich selber kennen und die Verantwortung tragen, damit das Wasser gesund bleibt in dem seine Lieblinge schwimmen. Hier liegt in meinen Augen meistens das Problem.............

Die Umwälzrate ist nun mal eine wichtige konstante vom Koiteich. In meinem Teich wird in der Hauptsaison ca. 1x pro Stunde der gesamte Koipool umgewälzt und dies seit mehr als 7 Jahren ohne je Wasserprobleme zu haben.
Zum Koibesatz 5000Liter pro Koi, schön wer so einen grossen Teich kann bauen wenn er zb. 15Koi hat (75'0000Liter), wer hat das schon...... Die meisten haben so zwischen 18'000-35'000Liter Wasser. Diese Mengen sind meines erachtens auch gut überschaubar bei allfälligen "Behandlungen".
Persönlicher Koibesatz; Hier muss einfach sich jeder selber an der __ Nase nehmen und nicht einen Überbesatz auf seinen Filter / Teich / usw. zumuten. Nicht immer zuschlagen bei einen Schnäppchen....lieber zuwarten und mal einen hochwertigen Koi kaufen (Link; Immer noch meine Meinung wie auch schon früher).

Wünsche einen schönen Abend und es soll warm werden im Teiche......


----------



## Schnupsi (10. März 2014)

Da das Forum Gartenteiche und nicht Koiteiche auf der Flagge stehen hat, ist dieser Rechner hier ja richtig. ;-)

Gruß,
Schnupsi


----------



## Geisy (11. März 2014)

Hallo Schnupsi

Da auch __ Shubunkin und __ Goldfisch zu der Familie der Karpfenfische gehört bin ich da ganz bei dir das der Rechner auch gut hier ins Forum paßt.

Obwohl die Filter immer besser werden steigt die Umwälzrate stetig. Mittlerweile wälzen einige ihren Teich schon alle 30Minuten um.
Ist dann einmal die Stunde auch schon nicht mehr Stand der Technik?
Nachvollziehbare Gründe dafür konnte mir noch keiner nennen.
Sind die neuen Filter so schlecht das man das Wasser so oft vorbei schieben muß bis es Sauber ist?

(Spaß an) Wenn wir so weiter machen werden wir bald keine Teiche mehr haben, sondern Bäche in dem die Fische leben.
Vielleicht könnten wir diese nur mit Frischwasser betreiben und uns so die teueren Filter sparen.
Das wäre dann der neuste Stand der Technik. (Spaß aus)

Gruß
Norbert, der seinen Teich nur einmal am Tag umwälzt und mit dem Wasser sehr zufrieden ist.


----------



## Schnupsi (11. März 2014)

Hallo Nobert,

der Dreck soll zügig aus dem System entfernt werden und dabei hilft eine hohe Umwälzrate.

Die stündliche Umwälzrate bezieht sich auf fertig besetzte Koiteiche. Dieser Richtwert hat sich als geeignet erwiesen und muss nicht weiter beschleunigt werden. 

"Ausnahmen" sind zum Beispiel kleine Seen oder Händlerbecken, die jedoch keine Koiteiche im eigentlichen Sinn darstellen.

Gruß,
Schnupsi


----------



## Zacky (11. März 2014)

Guten Morgen allerseits...



Schnupsi schrieb:


> Da das Forum Gartenteiche und nicht Koiteiche auf der Flagge stehen hat, ist dieser Rechner hier ja richtig. ;-)



Also bist Du echt der Meinung, da dies hier kein reines Koiforum ist, darf man hier so etwas nicht ausbauen und diskutieren!?



Schnupsi schrieb:


> der Dreck soll zügig aus dem System entfernt werden und dabei hilft eine hohe Umwälzrate.
> 
> Die stündliche Umwälzrate bezieht sich auf fertig besetzte Koiteiche. Dieser *Richtwert hat sich als geeignet erwiesen* und muss nicht weiter beschleunigt werden.



Mit dieser Aussage "der Dreck soll zügig..." sind wir deiner Meinung. Das hat doch hier wohl niemand bestritten, jedoch sei es doch wohl (auch in diesem Forum) gestattet, die in den Foren kursierenden Sachhinweise anderer Koiteichbesitzer - oder sollte ich lieber sagen Koibesitzer, weil ein Teich mit Koi nicht gleich ein Koiteich ist, mal genauer zu beleuchten und zu hinterfragen. Die Aussage von Dir - 1 x pro Stunde ist Stand der TECHNIK - lässt anderes vermuten, denn mit der zweiten Aussage (markiert) ist es nicht Stand der Technik, sondern aktueller Erfahrungsstand. Ist ein Koiteich oder Koipool überbesetzt, ist eine erhöhte Taktzahl sicherlich sinnvoller, weil einfach mehr Dreck anfällt, aber bei einem moderaten 40 kbm-Teich mit bspw. 15 Koi ist doch der Schmutzeintrag wieder deutlich weniger.

Auch muss ich leider feststellen, dass der hier publizierte Rechner scheinbar nicht genau betrachtet wurde, denn wenn man sich mit der ursprünglichen Thematik wirklich beschäftigt hätte, wäre einem aufgefallen, dass sich die Umwälzrate mit steigender Fischgröße bzw. Gewichtszunahme entsprechend erhöht, was dann wiederum dem Gedanken der höheren Umwälzrate rechtfertigt. Nur sind die Faktoren doch vorhanden, die ausschlaggebend sind und die aktuellen Erfahrungen mit dieser Formel in Einklang bringen.

Aber das war hier leider nicht gegeben, denn sonst hätten wir diese Diskussion nicht geführt, sondern es wären ggf. noch ein paar Ratschläge gekommen.


----------



## Schnupsi (11. März 2014)

Das ist ja genau das Problem: ich kann die Umwälzrate im Koiteich nicht beliebig hoch und runter fahren.

Wenn ich mit zu wenig Flow fahre versotten die BAs, will ich stark erhöhen schütten die BAs nicht genug.

Ein Koiteich wird für eine gewisse Umwälzrate geplant, die dann auch gefahren werden sollte.

Man dreht hier nicht abhängig vom Besatz hoch und runter.

Wer Spass an dem Rechner hat, soll ihn nutzen, ich will ihn nicht bewerten.

Gruß,
Schnupsi


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2014)

Schnupsi schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau das Problem: ich kann die Umwälzrate im Koiteich nicht beliebig hoch und runter fahren.
> Wenn ich mit zu wenig Flow fahre versotten die BAs, will ich stark erhöhen schütten die BAs nicht genug.
> Ein Koiteich wird für eine gewisse Umwälzrate geplant, die dann auch gefahren werden sollte.
> Man dreht hier nicht abhängig vom Besatz hoch und runter.
> ...





Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Umso größer das Wasservolumen ist desto weniger umwälzungen brauche ich. Liegt der Teich voll in der Sonne, oder ist er halb schattig, wie viel füttere ich. Das ist doch von Teich zu Teich immer unterschiedlich. Welchen Filter habe ich und so weiter.





Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Das hat auch was zu tun mit der Wassertiefe, welche und wieviele Pflanzen, liegt der Teich in der Sonne welches Futter verwendet man usw. Die Umrechnung kannste auf einen Teich anwenden, aber nicht auf jeden.





Tommy56479 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich errechne mir nicht die Umwälzung. Ich schau in das Wasser und beschleunige oder Drossel den Durchfluss, je nach verschmutzungsgrad. Denn der ist im Frühjahr anders als im Sommer und im Sommer anders als im Herbst. Ihr könnt ja rechnen ich Handel. Wenn ich einen Filter habe der Den Durchfluss nicht schafft kann ich rechnen soviel wie ich will, an den meisten Teichen stehen sowieso zu kleine Filter.





krallowa schrieb:


> Ein Fischteich ist keine mathematische Konstante




so und nun lest euch mal eure Beiträge durch und dann raus mit der nun plus ultra Formel, wie viel Floh braucht ein 40K Teich mit 2 Bodenabläufen, 2 Skimmer, und 5 ausgewachsenen Koi.
Halbschattig, bei normaler Fütterung.

LG René


----------



## Geisy (11. März 2014)

Schnupsi schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau das Problem: ich kann die Umwälzrate im Koiteich nicht beliebig hoch und runter fahren.
> 
> Wenn ich mit zu wenig Flow fahre versotten die BAs, will ich stark erhöhen schütten die BAs nicht genug.
> 
> ...



Hey Schnupsi

Den Hinweistext hast du aber gelesen oder?
Zitat
"Bei der Anlage eines Teiches würde ich immer vom Gewicht der ausgewachsenen Fische ausgehen, damit auch dann noch alles funktioniert."

Steht hier:
www.airliftsieve.de/Rechner1.php


----------



## Schnupsi (11. März 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> so und nun lest euch mal eure Beiträge durch und dann raus mit der nun plus ultra Formel, wie viel Floh braucht ein 40K Teich mit 2 Bodenabläufen, 2 Skimmer, und 5 ausgewachsenen Koi.
> Halbschattig, bei normaler Fütterung.
> 
> LG René



40.000 l/h, damit die BA nicht versotten und weil es bei fünf Koi wohl nicht bleibt.

LG,
Schnupsi Schnapsi


----------



## troll20 (11. März 2014)

Und wenn doch, brauch ja noch Platz für mich kleinen Pottwal


----------



## Schnupsi (11. März 2014)

Dann müsste ein Skimmer zu und der Flow bei etwa 30.000 l/h liegen, damit genügend Zug auf den BAs ist. Oder beide Skimmer zu und 24.000 l/h fahren.

LG,
Schnupsi Dupsi


----------



## Geisy (12. März 2014)

Moin

Hier scheint es nun nur nach dem besten für die Saugstellen zu gehen und die Fische sind egal. 

Ich würde die Fische mit berücksichtigen im 40Kubik Teich, da wie du sagtest bestimmt auch noch mehr rein kommen.
24000l/h= ca. 60Kg Fisch= ca. 10 ausgewachsene Koi
40000l/h= ca. 100kg Fisch= ca. 15 ausgewachsene Koi

Nach wie vor finde ich diesen Ansatz besser und dann erst auf den Flow für die Saugstellen achten.
Steht auch im Hinweistext.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (12. März 2014)

Hi @-All, Hi @Schnupsi Schnapsi Dupsi Dapsi 

Anhand deiner Aussagen bisher, gehe ich zum Einen davon aus, dass Du vermutlich Jemand vom "Fach" bist und uns dies aber nicht so mitteilen willst. Wie auch immer, ist ja eigentlich auch egal, aber interressant an deinen letzten Aussagen finde ich, dass wir durchaus alle vom Gleichen reden - nur der Eine anders, als der Andere.

Deine bisherigen Aussagen zielen daraufhin ab, dass die Umwälzrate konkret mit dem Abläufen im Teich etwas zu tun haben, was sich mit den notwendigen Durchflussraten ergibt. So deine Aussagen, dass die BA versotten könnten, bzw. die Skimmer zu gemacht werden sollten, damit genügend Sog auf die Rohrleitungen kommt. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn dem so ist, warum sagst Du das nicht von Anfang so und dann kann man deine Meinung auch verstehen. Mit dieser Meinung gehen hier doch die meisten User mit, denn das ist uns doch auch bewusst, aber dennoch ist es für einen Laien nicht ersichtlich warum man "Alles" in einer Stunde durch den Filter jagen muss. Der Filter muss später auch passen, denn durch eine Regentonne bekomme ich sicherlich die tsd'e Liter Wasser durch, aber das Wasser ist dann noch lange nicht aufbereitet.

Habe ich zum Beispiel einen absolut strömungsoptimierten runden tricherförmigen Teich mit einer zentralen __ Senke mittig, habe bzw. brauche ich dort nur einen Bodenablauf. Dazu ggf. noch ein Skimmer und so habe ich 2 x 110er Leitung via Schwerkraft zum Filter. Nun ist der Teich im Durchmesser 4-6 m und in der Tiefe 3 m und ich habe ein entsprechendes Volumen. Dennoch kann ich hier jetzt mit einer angepassten Durchflussrate rangehen, die sowohl den BA als auch den Skimmer zieht. Ich schätze wir brauchen so etwa 20tsd Liter / Stunde um auf beide Leitungen ausreichend Sog zu haben. Das ist aber noch lange nicht das echte Volumen dieses Teiches. Gehst Du da so weit mit?

Der Rechner bezieht sich auf die geplante bzw. tatsächliche Gewichtsangabe im Teich und soll zum Beispiel den Neuling dazu animieren, gleich eine richtige Pumpe zu nutzen. Wenn sich so z.Bsp. ergibt, dass der Teich "voll" besetzt ist und eine Umwälzrate von 30 tsd l/h in einem 50 kbm Teich schon alleine auf Grund des Gewichtes zu erwarten ist, sollte der Neuling wissen, wie er seinen Teich gestalten sollte. Dann z.Bsp. mit 3 x 110er (wie auch immer-ob BA oder Skimmer) und schon hat er auch die Möglichkeiten überhaupt diese Wassermengen durch die Rohre zu ziehen. Sind zu wenig Rohre drin, geht das nämlich auch nicht - sind zu viele Rohre drin, brauche ich den Sog - jedoch die Frage brauche ich diese überhaupt (siehe Trichterteich).

Ich denke, dass wir hier schon alle eine Meinung haben, nur mit anderen Gedanken an die Sache ran gehen und die Sache anders beginnen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich den Laien das doch plausibel erklären können muss, wenn ich einen Ratschlag ausspreche. Wenn ich einen Händler frage, wieviel Liter schafft der Trommelfilter pro Stunde und geht das überhaupt durch den 160er Auslauf in Schwerkraft oder auch gepumpt wieder raus, dann vertraue ich darauf, dass er mir das plausibel erklärt und nicht einfach sagt "...das passt schon!" Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

An dieser Stelle, möchte ich Dir trotzdem danken, denn solche Diskussionen oder Meinungen sind wichtig.


----------



## Schnupsi (12. März 2014)

Moin Moin Nobert,

wie stellst Du sicher, dass die BAs nicht versotten?

Bei der Stundenregel wird nicht zu wenig umgewälzt, was im Sinne der Koi ist. 

Grüße,
Schnupsi


----------



## Schnupsi (12. März 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

ja, das meiste hast Du richtig zusammengefasst.

In der Praxis läuft das so:

Der Koiteich soll z.B. 30.000 Liter groß werden. Jetzt wird überlegt wieviel BAs und Skimmer notwendig sind. Der Teichbauer sagt dann: 2 BA und 1 Skimmer, denn er geht vom BA-Sog und Vollbesatz aus, der sich meist im Laufe der Zeit einstellt.

Ferner sagt er nicht: für die 5 Koi reichen 50 Liter Helix, sondern für die Teichgrösse brauchst Du etwa 200 Liter Helix; auch wieder auf Vollbesatz ausgelegt.

Für Nobert heißt das, den Rechner ggf. um eine BA- und Skimmerempfehlung zu erweitern. Aber eigentlich zäumt er das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf.

Servus,
Schnupsi Hubsi


----------



## Geisy (12. März 2014)

Hey Hubsi Schnupsi

Um die Rohre vor dem versotten zu schützen gibt es auch verschiedene Ansätze.
1. pro Saugstelle ständig ca.10000l/h laufen lassen
2. nicht alle Saugstellen auf einmal laufen lassen und mit den Schiebern alle paar Tage wechseln
3. mit einer extra (Reserve) Pumpe den Flow ab und zu (Zeitschaltuhr) erhöhen, um die Rohre frei zu halten

Wenn man den hohen Flow nur für die Saugstellen braucht, finde ich Punkt 3 nicht schlecht, 
die spart Energie, man hat eine reserve Pumpe und man hat wenig Aufwand

Gruß
Norbert


----------

